# How to Install AOL on MAC OS 9.1 and 9.2



## Nikon_Warrior (Oct 24, 2005)

Greetings,

I'm new to MAC. I recently purchased a Power Macintosh Power PC 6500/225 with MAC OS 9.1 and a Power Macintosh beige G3 pizza box desktop with MAC OS 9.2.

I'm not fond of AOL, but, it's the most conveinent ISP in my area. I have numerous AOL install CDs. I;ve tried to install AOL 5.0 through AOL 8.0 without success on both machines. 

The Apple System Profiler confirms that both machines have internal modems. The self-detecting AOL software doesn't detect the modems. What am I doing wrong? Thank you.

Sam 
Nikon Warrior


----------

